# VapeClub - iStick 20 w by Eleaf - Back in stock



## JakesSA (3/10/14)

VapeClub is excited to announce that we have secured a consignment of the new iStick ultra small 20W vaping devices!
We were lucky enough to be shown this mod by a client a few weeks ago and it is small .. very small. Built in 2200 mAh battery, USB charging, 7-20W power adjustable AND it comes in four colours!  Got to stick to 1 Ohm and above though..
It also comes with an ego adapter to fit the smaller atomisers like the Mini Protank etc.

Here are some visuals:



A size comparison I found on the net:


Left to right: MVP, Mini Hana 20W, iStick and some stinky paraphernalia

VapeClub pricing as per usual.. 

Stock will be available in +- 2 weeks..

To reserve your unit please message @VapeGrrl by clicking here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ConradS (3/10/14)

Love it


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Geez that is small


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

Wow... It's smaller than I thought!


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

Wow that is incredible news! Awesome stuff Vape club


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

Awesome! 

Can you give us a rough price range? I certainly hope it will be less than R1200!

My guess is that it should be in roughly the same range as the current SVD?


----------



## Yiannaki (4/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can you give us a rough price range? I certainly hope it will be less than R1200!
> 
> My guess is that it should be in roughly the same range as the current SVD?


Pink ftw!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

In hand with a mAN on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

Andre said:


> In hand with a mAN on top.


 Nice! I think I need one of these


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/14)

Pricing definitely under R700.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Pricing definitely under R700.


You ROCK!


----------



## Noddy (4/10/14)

Can I book mine so long?


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/14)

We are getting quite a few requests for these already so we'll add a reservations list to the top of this thread. If you want to be added just post on this thread.


EDIT: Actually .. just message @VapeGrrl by clicking here, its easier to manage that way.


----------



## Derek (6/10/14)

Hi, Vapegrll ! Please confirm you've received my order ?


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

@JakesSA and others following this thread. Important new information from around this post in another thread.


----------



## Franky (10/10/14)

@Andre thanks for that; think I've reconsidered my opinion now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (10/10/14)

@Andre , and idea how the Clopour Hana Mod that @Sir Vape stocks performs?


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Franky said:


> @Andre , and idea how the Clopour Hana Mod that @Sir Vape stocks performs?


I had a Clopour Hana (Cana) from Vapeking and was very satisfied. Again it has a minimum output voltage of 4V, which could be a problem if you prefer lower power. See my review here. I subsequently bought an IPV50 from VapeClub, which we still use. It has a minimum output voltage of 3.7V, which HRH finds acceptable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/10/14)

Andre said:


> @JakesSA and others following this thread. Important new information from around this post in another thread.



To clear things up, the important new information is based on the assumption that the device cannot step down voltage, the author of the chart states this very clearly here. 

Also note that the reservations for blue units are coming in thick and fast, if you want that colour be sure to reserve yours quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/10/14)

Blue is the hottest color  Cant wait!


----------



## Paulie (11/10/14)

sir please put me down for a red/pink one for my sister thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (12/10/14)

Yes please, in silver!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/10/14)

I added PhillBusardo's review on the iStick to my post if anyone is interested 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/#post-118964

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/10/14)

There we go, from the PBusardo review it is clear that that the voltage output is tuned to the average and not rms meaning that in comparison with higher end devices it does run hotter than what you may expect. 
What this means is that you should be using a coil more suitable to the required heat output you require. High Ohms for lower wattage and lower Ohms for higher wattage.
If below 10 watts is your goal, I'd recommend the 1.8 Ohm BVC type coils which tend to run at about 2.2 Ohm+. The one I am using as I type this is actually sitting at 2.4 Ohms. If you intend using it with a rebuildable atomiser go for just over 1.0 Ohms if you intend to reach the full 20W. 

We also finally received confirmation that the devices will ship on the 22nd so we are a week or so behind schedule on these, please accept my apologies on that.It looks like there is massive demand for these internationally which may be why the shipping date got shifted.

Many of you have asked about the price, I can again confirm well below R700 and then some. VapeClub pricing will apply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> There we go, from the PBusardo review it is clear that that the voltage output is tuned to the average and not rms meaning that in comparison with higher end devices it does run hotter than what you may expect.
> What this means is that you should be using a coil more suitable to the required heat output you require. High Ohms for lower wattage and lower Ohms for higher wattage.
> If below 10 watts is your goal, I'd recommend the 1.8 Ohm BVC type coils which tend to run at about 2.2 Ohm+. The one I am using as I type this is actually sitting at 2.4 Ohms. If you intend using it with a rebuildable atomiser go for just over 1.0 Ohms if you intend to reach the full 20W.
> 
> ...


Thanks. So this chart is not too far off? I see what you mean about the BVC coils. Mine (1.8 ohms), on the IPV 50 runs at 2.0 ohms.


----------



## JakesSA (14/10/14)

As I recall that chart assumed no down regulation at all?


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> As I recall that chart assumed no down regulation at all?


Only once your battery is depleted enough can you get down regulation. So if you start fully charged running at 2.0 ohms you will get 9W, even if you set it at 6W?


----------



## JakesSA (14/10/14)

Since its a PWM regulated mod I don't think the battery level has any impact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Since its a PWM regulated mod I don't think the battery level has any impact.


Ok, so what is meant by "it runs hotter"? How do you quantify that? But let me watch the video, maybe will be a bit wiser.


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Ok, think I understand. In simple terms for everyday use - this device delivers more power than the setting indicates. So, if one is used to a VV or VW mod, you have to re-calibrate yourself for this one. Should not be too difficult.

For example: If set at 3.6V, the iStick actually fires at 4.6V on a 1.6 ohm coil. That is 13W as opposed to the setting of 8W. So, in wattage mode, if you are used to vape at 8W (on a 1.6 ohm coil) your setting must be much lower on the iStick - it can go down, but only to 5.6W in this example - should be low enough.

This methinks sounds more complicated that what it will be in practice. All you should have to do is to find your sweet spot anew, you cannot compare the iStick's settings to that of other VV/VW devices out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (16/10/14)

Whhaaa .. eciggies beat us to it, kudos to them!

If you have a reservation with us and feel you would rather get one from them please be so kind as to let us know? 

So far on the reservation list blue is proving the most popular, followed by black and then silver. My money was on silver but I think I'm going to lose that bet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (17/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Whhaaa .. eciggies beat us to it, kudos to them!
> 
> If you have a reservation with us and feel you would rather get one from them please be so kind as to let us know?
> 
> So far on the reservation list blue is proving the most popular, followed by black and then silver. My money was on silver but I think I'm going to lose that bet!


When do you expect your iStickymajigies?


----------



## JakesSA (17/10/14)

Shipping from eLeaf on the 22nd so I would say on or just after month end.


----------



## shloopie (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Shipping from eLeaf on the 22nd so I would say on or just after month end.



Hi there can I please reserve one please? 

Would be much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (19/10/14)

No problem, what colour would you prefer?


----------



## shloopie (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> No problem, what colour would you prefer?



The blue preferably ... Thanks appreciate it


----------



## VapeGrrl (19/10/14)

@shloopie I have added you the list


----------



## JakesSA (23/10/14)

We now have the international tracking number and the parcel is showing expected arrival 28 October, note that this is the courier's projected date and it may be change. 

Reservations for blue is still slightly ahead, but black is catching up fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

And the red? are you getting red in lol if so please put me down for red or blue.


----------



## JakesSA (23/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> And the red? are you getting red in lol if so please put me down for red or blue.



So ... one of each then? 

EDIT: And we are bringing in some of each colour as per the picture at the start of this thread..


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

lol just the red please bud


----------



## Franky (24/10/14)

@JakesSA can you please reserve a red one for me too


----------



## VapeGrrl (24/10/14)

@Franky what colour would you like?


----------



## VapeGrrl (24/10/14)

oh @paulph201 I have put your name down for a red one


----------



## Franky (24/10/14)

@VapeGrrl Red please.


----------



## VapeGrrl (24/10/14)

sorry @Franky , been a long week. I have put your name down for a red one aswell


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> oh @paulph201 I have put your name down for a red one


Thanks alot!


----------



## JakesSA (26/10/14)

The iSticks are now in South Africa and only the customs process remains! Reservations are still open..

Black now has a slight lead on blue, go team Black! 

PS:I don't support the New Zealand rugby team ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The iSticks are now in South Africa and only the customs process remains! Reservations are still open..
> 
> Black now has a slight lead on blue, go team Black!
> 
> PS:I don't support the New Zealand rugby team ..



Oh happy days!


----------



## Franky (26/10/14)

@JakesSA does this mean we'll be able to get them this week? I have a wedding I have to go to on Saturday and don't want to have to take my MVP with me


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

awesome stuff!!


----------



## JakesSA (26/10/14)

Franky said:


> @JakesSA does this mean we'll be able to get them this week? I have a wedding I have to go to on Saturday and don't want to have to take my MVP with me



Indeed, I think you may have it by the weekend ..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey (27/10/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> sorry @Franky , been a long week. I have put your name down for a red one aswell


@VapeGrrl .. my wife and I visited you earlier today .. pls put me on for a black one .


----------



## VapeGrrl (27/10/14)

@jtgrey, your name is on the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shloopie (28/10/14)

Hey guys 

Any news on the shipment??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

shloopie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any news on the shipment??



LOL, screw christmas morning...imminent new vape gear is much more exciting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Whoop Whoop, ordered myself a black one earlier this afternoon


----------



## Noddy (28/10/14)

ordered. cant wait


----------



## jtgrey (28/10/14)

Now they are going like crazy !!! Can not wait to give this to my wife and reclaim my mod from her


----------



## VapeGrrl (28/10/14)

I just hope there will be one left for me


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

The iStick units are now available for purchase on the website, here!

Be quick though a lot of stock was taken up with reservation orders. Note that the units have cleared customs and will start shipping and be available for collection as of Thursday the 30th.

For the guys who reserved a unit and have not yet placed an order, we did put your stock aside so place your order when ready and please let us know the order number?
For the guys who ordered iStick but are also waiting for the next batch of atties to arrive, @VapeGrrl will be in contact with you soon...

A big thank you to all those clients who did reserve a unit and stuck with us through the long wait!

Available soon is the following gadget which screws onto your iStick and will allow you to 'fold away' the atomiser when not in use. Rather neat I thought..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The iStick units are now available for purchase on the website, here!
> 
> Be quick though a lot of stock was taken up with reservation orders. Note that the units have cleared customs and will start shipping and be available for collection as of Thursday the 30th.
> 
> ...



Thanks, looking forward to some vape mail 

Regarding the image - OMG....it's the thing that makes the stuff better, I must have it 

If this makes no sense, refer here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/giggles.441/page-43#post-136237

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks, looking forward to some vape mail
> 
> Regarding the image - OMG....it's the thing that makes the stuff better, I must have it
> 
> If this makes no sense, refer here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/giggles.441/page-43#post-136237



LOL .. when I first saw THE THING I thought it was a locking mechanism. "Eureka! I can keep @Vapegrll from draining my battery on the sly" I thought, and then .. it wasn't ..


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Great price on the iStick btw, thank you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

Andre said:


> Great price on the iStick btw, thank you.



I agree, thanks. The low price compelled me to buy some extra juice too


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

Just a pity we can't match those dollar specials in the States. Most of the big e-cig manufacturers now have distribution warehouses situated in the USA so that the American vape shops don't have to contend with international "dangerous goods" shipping rates..


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

@JakesSA will there be an option to add the white drip tips to the cart and pay at the same time or should I just pay for the iStick now and wait for you to let me know about the drip tips?


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

That would be preferable @Rob Fisher, the drip tips are going onto the website tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> That would be preferable @Rob Fisher, the drip tips are going onto the website tomorrow.



About 15 seconds after I posted this Lindsay sent me a PM. Thanks!  Super service as always!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/14)

Wow! Super pricing @JakesSA

The pink is tempting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow! Super pricing @JakesSA
> 
> The pink is tempting



Ahem...that color is called *Red* 

But yeah, I like the pink one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/10/14)

Thanks for the amazing service @VapeGrrl and for very good pricing @JakesSA . My first dealing with your company and everything you said you were going to do ... happened! 

Edit ... I ordered a silver one today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/14)

free3dom said:


> Ahem...that color is called *Red*
> 
> But yeah, I like the pink one too


Judging by the pictures and what I've seen on videos, the guy who named it red was color blind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> About 15 seconds after I posted this Lindsay sent me a PM. Thanks!  Super service as always!


She's such a show off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Judging by the pictures and what I've seen on videos, the guy who named it red was color blind



A lot of folks are settling for Rasberry ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> A lot of folks are settling for Rasberry ..



That is so PINK!


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/14)

Jeeslike great pricing!

It really is all you would need. I get a 50watt mod, thinking the MVP2 was a little shy, and I'm vaping at 12,5w 

I really don't get what folks do with 100 and even 150watt devices.

I'm assuming dripping is done at higher watts. But if you are using atty's you must have iron lungs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jeeslike great pricing!
> 
> It really is all you would need. I get a 50watt mod, thinking the MVP2 was a little shy, and I'm vaping at 12,5w
> 
> ...



So you bought a Porsche...and you have to drive around at 60km/h because that's the speed limit 

Such is the nature of things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/10/14)

Well done guys. Awesome device and awesome price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (29/10/14)

Just ordered mine. Forgot to pick a colour  but the silver will be just fine. Can't wait to receive this and the nautilus mini. Whoop whoop

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA (29/10/14)

The iSticks arrived late this afternoon and are available for sale on the website for shipping tomorrow. If you want one be quick, they going fast! The few reservations that are unclaimed are kept as seperate stock so please let us know when you will be able to take them?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (29/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The iSticks arrived late this afternoon and are available for sale on the website for shipping tomorrow. If you want one be quick, they going fast! The few reservations that are unclaimed are kept as seperate stock so please let us know when you will be able to take them?


Awesome news. Hope you ship them nice and early  and shout outs to @VapeGrrl for contacting me after I forgot to pick a colour to help me out. You found a new returning customer. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan (29/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The iSticks arrived late this afternoon and are available for sale on the website for shipping tomorrow. If you want one be quick, they going fast! The few reservations that are unclaimed are kept as seperate stock so please let us know when you will be able to take them?


Will pick mine up tomorrow or Friday, but will let you guys know. Ta!


----------



## capetocuba (29/10/14)

Thanks for update. Look forward to receiving mine


----------



## Franky (30/10/14)

@JakesSA I took overnight delivery with Berco Express so I assume it will be at my office tomorrow?


----------



## Barak (30/10/14)

Franky said:


> @JakesSA I took overnight delivery with Berco Express so I assume it will be at my office tomorrow?


Hoping for this as well. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (30/10/14)

Think the anticipation is getting to quite a few of us, I keep refreshing the email and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (30/10/14)

Danny said:


> Think the anticipation is getting to quite a few of us, I keep refreshing the email and then


Jip. Just waiting for the order status to change  going to go for lunch now, I hope it's updated when I'm back. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (30/10/14)

Danny said:


> Think the anticipation is getting to quite a few of us, I keep refreshing the email and then



My refresh button broke while waiting for SAPO delivery


----------



## Franky (30/10/14)

I can't wait to finally be able to vape past 11 watts, I think my MVP has been holding my Nautilis Mini back.


----------



## Barak (30/10/14)

So any one got any shipping updates yet? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (30/10/14)

@Barak nope


----------



## Barak (30/10/14)

Yeah same here. I'll move my expectations to Monday... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/10/14)

Hi

I am so sorry, my fingers are raw from packing but I will send out your tracking numbers as soon as I get half a chance but they will be delivered tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Franky (30/10/14)

Thanks @VapeGrrl !


----------



## Barak (30/10/14)

That's is awesome news. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (30/10/14)

Thanks @VapeGrrl, awesome job...you


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (30/10/14)

I just picked up my iStick today, and all I can say is WOW. It has really blown me away, it meets all my needs and more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Jacob_Ventura said:


> I just picked up my iStick today, and all I can say is WOW. It has really blown me away, it meets all my needs and more.


Looks great. And perfect with the metal jacketed mAN. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (30/10/14)

That metallic blue does look nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (30/10/14)

one more pic,better angle and hopefully not on its side again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Jacob_Ventura said:


> one more pic,better angle and hopefully not on its side again.


Damn that's nice. Will only get mine tomorrow. Had to shift my plans to get my son's new kitty  Good week for us though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (30/10/14)

Ha Ha. Mine is shipped, but I get home the 9th of November only. Still a long wait


----------



## Alex (30/10/14)

I popped in to see @VapeGrrl earlier, and she was packaging parcels like crazy. You guys are going to like that stick thing, It feels really great in the hand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barak (30/10/14)

Noddy said:


> Ha Ha. Mine is shipped, but I get home the 9th of November only. Still a long wait


Mine only says invalid shipping number. But I have faith  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Barak said:


> Mine only says invalid shipping number. But I have faith
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Oh, that one, it has been re-routed to Koringberg!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/10/14)

I never want to see another spider or pumpkin again

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JakesSA (30/10/14)

Right .. so @VapeGrrl assures me that all delivery parcels are on their way to their respective owners and further assures me that if there are any errors or omissions it shall be entirely my fault  Luckily I have learned not to argue the finer details ..

Many thanks for all who waited patiently with us and to everyone who supported VapeClub with our launch of the iStick.

There are still some blue and ... err.. reddish units left for anyone who is interested.

If, however, you want a black or silver unit the next shipment should be landing at VapeClub by the 20th of November, including some of THE THINGies.

If you would like to reserve your unit please message @VapeGrrl or email info@vapeclub.co.za.
All reservations will be honoured until the JHB vape meet at the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

It's PINK


----------



## Paulie (30/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It's PINK


i wanted the pink lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> i wanted the pink lol



Nothing wrong with that.

Only a real man would sport a pink mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (30/10/14)

I predict a whole lot of iStick pictures posted in the coming days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moshe (31/10/14)

Just got mine!

I must say thanks to @VapeGrrl for the amazing service.

Check out the packaging, I have never seen a company put so much effort into something we usually take for granted like the packaging of their products.

Here is my new black one next to her blue brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> I must say thanks to @VapeGrrl for the amazing service.
> 
> ...


Awesome....you can go a few days without Eskom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> I must say thanks to @VapeGrrl for the amazing service.
> 
> ...


Damn, the blue looks great. Should maybe have gone for blue instead of black


----------



## Barak (31/10/14)

Just got mine as well. The packing was brilliant. Service was awesome. Can't wait to try this beast. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

Still waiting on mine


----------



## Moshe (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Damn, the blue looks great. Should maybe have gone for blue instead of black



I agree and just in case anyone who just got one is worried about the screen looking scratched, they all look like that and there is actually a screen protector on it, it just takes a few days of use before it starts coming off.

You can get it off by scratching at one of the corners below the fire button with a finger nail (please don't use anything sharp)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Moshe (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Damn, the blue looks great. Should maybe have gone for blue instead of black



Why not both!


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Why not both!


Because I already blew most of my birthday money on a Smok BEC Pro and Kayfun 3.1 clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Barak said:


> Just got mine as well. The packing was brilliant. Service was awesome. Can't wait to try this beast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That silver looks the best for me. Your first step up from twisp if I remember correctly. Enjoy and do tell us about it compared to.


----------



## Barak (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> That silver looks the best for me. Your first step up from twisp if I remember correctly. Enjoy and do tell us about it compared to.


yeah first device other than the twisp. i am a bit overwhelmed. Trying plasma juice first. SO what do you experts recommend as the settings (watts or volts) for the 1.8 ohm coil?


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

@Andre and here I am stuck with an MVP til my order arrives


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Barak said:


> yeah first device other than the twisp. i am a bit overwhelmed. Trying plasma juice first. SO what do you experts recommend as the settings (watts or volts) for the 1.8 ohm coil?


Start at the lowest watts and work it up gradually until you feel it just not taste right anymore, then go back to your previous setting, which will be your sweet spot. Forget about the volts, just use the watts.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Franky said:


> @Andre and here I am stuck with an MVP til my order arrives


Nothing wrong with the MVP, it is a proven device. We shall have to see if the iStick even comes near to the good reputation of the MVP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Start at the lowest watts and work it up gradually until you feel it just not taste right anymore, then go back to your previous setting, which will be your sweet spot. Forget about the volts, just use the watts.


got it on 9watts now and that is pretty decent. so much more vapour. It is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Barak said:


> got it on 9watts now and that is pretty decent. so much more vapour. It is awesome.


With around the same ohms on my PT2, I run the BEC on 10w.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> With around the same ohms on my PT2, I run the BEC on 10w.


Just remember the iStick's power settings cannot be compared to other VW devices - it runs a bit hotter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

@Andre, I'm just trying to break past the 11W barrier for my Nautilus Mini


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Just remember the iStick's power settings cannot be compared to other VW devices - it runs a bit hotter.


Yeah, I know ... was more to indicate that it is not required to run devices at their max capacity to get the right flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Franky said:


> @Andre, I'm just trying to break past the 11W barrier for my Nautilus Mini


Lol, yes that the iStick will do for you. Take it slow though.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, I know ... was more to indicate that it is not required to run devices at their max capacity to get the right flavour


I cannot agree more, I use my mAN exclusively on an IPV 50 and have yet to go over 15W for any juice. Mostly around 12W.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (31/10/14)

And here's my (ahem) red one...rocking a Kayfun @ 12W/2.0 Ohm...what an awesome little beast 




Thanks @VapeGrrl (hope you got to keep one for yourself) and @JakesSA for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

Aaargghh!!! Aramex screwed up! Still waiting for delivery. I'm not gonna be a happy camper if I paid for overnight and don't get it today due to their screw up.


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

Website says 'delivered' after I spoke to them but no it hasn't been!


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

Franky said:


> Website says 'delivered' after I spoke to them but no it hasn't been!



I spoke to Aramex and they confirmed your requested a change of delivery address, hope this is correct?

They assure us they will try their best to get it back and out to you on that route today. I'll definitely be following up as well.


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> I spoke to Aramex and they confirmed your requested a change of delivery address, hope this is correct?
> 
> They assure us they will try their best to get it back and out to you on that route today. I'll definitely be following up as well.


Hi @JakesSA, as per my email, the person on the other end of the line said they don't have the delivery info so I supplied them with the details I gave you originally in my order. I have to leave work at 4PM today so I really hope they get it together(and that's me using nice words)


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

I'll pm you the address on the order to confirm.


----------



## Barak (31/10/14)

Perfect start to the weekend  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (31/10/14)

You're making me  @Barak


----------



## Barak (31/10/14)

Franky said:


> You're making me break: @Barak


Yeah its pretty fun being one of the boss men. My goal was to start drinking at 12 and I wished really hard and then it happened. Believe in your dreams kids. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hash Punk (31/10/14)

I really really hope im mistaken. just went onto vapeclub website and it says istick sold out? How can this be? When will i be able to get mine now? Help!!!


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Got mine from them this afternoon. Thanks guys!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (31/10/14)

@Hash Punk I am so sorry, a lot of them were reserved and we really did not expect them to be that popular but there is another shipment coming in if you would like to reserve yours


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

Man! All these istick vape mail happiness is making me jelly! I have to wait till monday


----------



## Silver (31/10/14)

So happy for you guys @JakesSA 
Nothing like having lots of excitement about a new product

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/10/14)

Picked up mine today as well. Thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA, this is an ideal little stealthy workhorse.
Damn, this thing is far smaller than I ever imagined. I can wholeheartedly concur with Jakes that the size make it seem almost fragile when you hold it. It's like your paternal instincts kicks in and you try to protect it, very unlike my MVP.

@Hash Punk, when I saw the posts on ECF about this unit & the popularity there, I just had to jump on the bandwagon & reserve one when the opportunity presented itself. I'd recommend you subscribe to the vendor forum(s) and jump on the bandwagon for the next batch if you can instead of waiting for availabilty on the website. As @Silverbear also mentioned, they are very popular & sell like hotcakes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/14)

You hit the nail on the head there @Kuhlkatz, paternal instincts indeed. 

"I shall call him Squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my Squishy" comes to mind ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (10/11/14)

Looks like we on track for the delivery of the second consignment of iSticks on the 20-22nd of November, AAA grade stock straight from eLeaf. All colours will be available and yes, for those who have asked, the retail price stays at R590. 

Coming with this shipment are some rebuildable atomisers with glass tanks the name of which sounds something like those strange monkey cross meerkat things from Madagascar ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Looks like we on track for the delivery of the second consignment of iSticks on the 20-22nd of November, AAA grade stock straight from eLeaf. All colours will be available and yes, for those who have asked, the retail price stays at R590.
> 
> Coming with this shipment are some rebuildable atomisers with glass tanks the name of which sounds something like those strange monkey cross meerkat things from Madagascar ...



Ohhhh....Lemo's 

Any indication of price?


----------



## DoubleD (11/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Ohhhh....Lemo's
> 
> Any indication of price?



+1 Hell yes!


----------



## JakesSA (11/11/14)

R550 sorry it's a bit pricey, but keep in mind these are not clones. This the brand new 'Drop' model which is more compact, bit of an unfortunate name perhaps seeing as it has a glass tank ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/11/14)

Here a pic of the Lemo deck on the left vs a Kayfun, that's quite a large air supply.... Through holes to catch the wire on too.



Size comparison with standard Lemo..


----------



## JakesSA (11/11/14)

Almost forgot to mention, if you are looking at getting an iStick from us please pm @VapeGrrl or send an email to info@vapeclub.co.za. Reservations are picking up briskly and I think the blue units may win this time. My money is still on the black though ..


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> R550 sorry it's a bit pricey, but keep in mind these are not clones. This the brand new 'Drop' model which is more compact, bit of an unfortunate name perhaps seeing as it has a glass tank ..



Thanks, that's a very decent price seeing as it's brand new 

The "drop" version seems like a decent upgrade to the original - smaller tank but improved flavour. I wish they did this as a add-on for the original, would be nice to have the option of a bigger tank when needed. But this should actually fit the iStick much better due to it's smaller size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/14)

I held one today at Vape Club, and I'm jealous of you owners

I actually thought this might be too small. It's just spot on, comfi and feels of quality.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## keeganvaper (11/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Almost forgot to mention, if you are looking at getting an iStick from us please pm @VapeGrrl or send an email to info@vapeclub.co.za. Reservations are picking up briskly and I think the blue units may win this time. My money is still on the black though ..


Sent you guys a email  
Cant wait to get one in black


----------



## JakesSA (11/11/14)

Thank you,count yourself reserved @keeganvaper 

Black's going to win I tell ya ..


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Almost forgot to mention, if you are looking at getting an iStick from us please pm @VapeGrrl or send an email to info@vapeclub.co.za. Reservations are picking up briskly and I think the blue units may win this time. My money is still on the black though ..


I'm sure @NaZa05 might want in on this  so I'm just pointing him in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (11/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm sure @NaZa05 might want in on this  so I'm just pointing him in the right direction


Thanks bud. Always count on you. I placed my order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

NaZa05 said:


> Thanks bud. Always count on you. I placed my order


Awesomeness  what colour did you order?

PS - don't forget to post pics here when it arrives http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/250/


----------



## NaZa05 (11/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesomeness  what colour did you order?
> 
> 
> PS - don't forget to post pics here when it arrives http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/250/


The black, it just looks so stylish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

NaZa05 said:


> The black, it just looks so stylish


Some say pink is the new black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Some say pink is the new black



Actually, I think pink is the new red (or vice versa)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (11/11/14)

Does the lemo has airflow control?


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

andro said:


> Does the lemo has airflow control?


Yes, it has. At least it says so in the video above.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

andro said:


> Does the lemo has airflow control?



It does, but you have to screw off the bottom part  It's not perfect, but at least it provides it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/14)

I'm in for a stainless steel please @JakesSA!


----------



## JakesSA (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm in for a stainless steel please @JakesSA!



Stainless it is ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (15/11/14)

Can these isticks arrive already lol. The mAn is staring at me with the juices next to it waiting for the arrival of it's friend


----------



## andro (16/11/14)

Are available tank ( glass) replacement?


----------



## JakesSA (16/11/14)

Glass for the Lemos will be coming with the next shipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

Everything is on track for delivery of the iSticks/Lemo Drops/D16 batteries to us by Wednesday. Our delivery is normally in the late afternoon so shipping out and collections will commence on Thursday, if you have reserved a unit and have not yet received the reservations order link please pm @VapeGrrl? 

We still have a few left so if you would like to reserve yours now please pm @VapeGrrl. 

All reservations will be honoured till the end of the month, after the vape meet, so if you wish to pick up yours a bit later please pm @VapeGrrl?

There .. said it three times in one post, sounds like a stuck record hey?  

PS: Black IS winning by the way ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

I have also added the Lemo Drop atomisers to the website should you wish to order one, price is R500.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> I have also added the Lemo Drop atomisers to the website should you wish to order one, price is R500.


No more black in stock?


----------



## JakesSA (18/11/14)

On the first lot we only ordered stainless. 
EDIT: For the Lemos that is ..


----------



## TylerD (18/11/14)

Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NaZa05 (18/11/14)

Payment made, Now the long dreaded wait and hope that everything runs on schedule


----------



## JakesSA (19/11/14)

We had hoped the iSticks and Lemos would be here today but due to a problem with "unloading the plane" (What? Was the door stuck?) that didn't happen. The courier assures us they will be delivered tomorrow however. All shipping orders have been prepped and we have arranged for late collection from our delivery courier so let's see!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/14)

Finally the iSticks and Lemos have arrived and the delivery orders have shipped out, if you would like to order one now please click here for the iStick at R590 and here for the Lemo Drop at R500.

The bending adapters have also arrived and are available under Accessories here for R85.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05 (20/11/14)

Jakes will you bring some adapters to the vape meet? Was hoping to get one in the shipment of the istick but I can wait a week


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/14)

Sure, would you mind putting in the order for it and just note that its for collection at the vape meet on checkout?


----------



## NaZa05 (20/11/14)

No problems at all will place the order tomorrow


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/14)

Great thanks just makes it a bit easier to control from our side. I usually commit everything to memory and promptly forget about it 2 minutes later, a habit which gets me in hot water with @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## NaZa05 (21/11/14)

Order placed,

I will collect and Pay at the Vape Meet


----------



## rogue zombie (21/11/14)

Thanks VapeClub, picked mine up and well chuffed.

Can anyone tell me whats the highest watts the Nautilus will allow before dry hits?

I tried my MPT3 and didn't get very high, even with non-stock coil, before getting dry hits.
Then of coarse I can vape at higher watts than I want to with the Russian.

But im not sure about the Nautilus, if its worth buying new coils for, or just retiring it


----------



## Andre (21/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks VapeClub, picked mine up and well chuffed.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats the highest watts the Nautilus will allow before dry hits?
> 
> ...


Probably depends on the juice, but for me around 12W max. On the 1.8 ohm coils they do show 3.3V - 6.0V, which I presume is minimum and maximum. 6V should translate to around 20W, but in my experience it starts tasting burnt long before that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/11/14)

Thanks @Andre.

You see I messed up the threads on the Russian, so I need to keep using adaptors.

But this means I should have a serious tank as a back up.

I suppose at 12watts I should be happy with the Nauti.

I do vape between 12 and 14 with the Russian.


----------



## LandyMan (22/11/14)

Andre said:


> Probably depends on the juice, but for me around 12W max. On the 1.8 ohm coils they do show 3.3V - 6.0V, which I presume is minimum and maximum. 6V should translate to around 20W, but in my experience it starts tasting burnt long before that.


I am using mine on 13.5w, which is the sweet spot for me on 1.8 and 1.6 coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Miguel (16/12/14)

To whom it may concern, I have a cousin to is visiting from Europe and he happened to buy me an istick, lemo vaporiser, nakamichi cotton, and 0.4mm kanthal wire (26AWG). Brand new out of the box.


----------



## Miguel (16/12/14)

However, I no longer smoke, is there anyone that could possibly assist me?


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Miguel said:


> To whom it may concern, I have a cousin to is visiting from Europe and he happened to buy me an istick, lemo vaporiser, nakamichi cotton, and 0.4mm kanthal wire (26AWG). Brand new out of the box.



Impressionante Miguel, desfrutar!


----------



## Miguel (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Impressionante Miguel, desfrutar!


Eu caro vender porque EU nao


johan said:


> Impressionante Miguel, desfrutar!


I would enjoy Johan, its my Christmas gift, I no longer smoke anything. I'm curious if anyone would be interested in buying.


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Miguel said:


> Eu caro vender porque EU nao
> 
> I would enjoy Johan, its my Christmas gift, I no longer smoke anything. I'm curious if anyone would be interested in buying.



You have to advertise in the classified section on this forum - expensive is not the issue, value for money is. My Portoguese is very rusted though , did you stop smoking (fumador) or stopped vaping?


----------



## Miguel (16/12/14)

johan said:


> You have to advertise in the classified section on this forum - expensive is not the issue, value for money is. My Portoguese is very rusted though , did you stop smoking (fumador) or stopped vaping?


Don't worry about it Johan, I'm from SA, I stopped everything. Its been about a month I haven't touched my vaporiser. Thank you for the direction Johan it is very much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Miguel said:


> Don't worry about it Johan, I'm from SA, I stopped everything. Its been about a month I haven't touched my vaporiser. Thank you for the direction Johan it is very much appreciated!



Muito obrigado, hope I will be able to put the vaping down as well one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miguel (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Muito obrigado, hope I will be able to put the vaping down as well one day.


How does one go about posting a classified. i can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Miguel said:


> How does one go about posting a classified. i can't seem to figure it out.



Go here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/ and click on "Post new Thread"

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

Yes but please read this first. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read.5889/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (17/12/14)

Right and on that note, may I mention that our iSticks are back in stock from tomorrow, 17 December. Don't miss the Mini Nautilus combo at only R800! Stocks are limited .. 

Find 'em here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Right and on that note, may I mention that our iSticks are back in stock from tomorrow, 17 December. Don't miss the Mini Nautilus combo at only R800! Stocks are limited ..
> 
> Find 'em here


That is a great bargain.....HRH's blue one with mAN ordered.


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Hey guys. 

My uncle bought an iStick from Vapeclub recently. He really loved the device. Today he wanted me to try 1 of his flavours and the screen didn't go on. It still fired normally. Has any1 had this issue with their iStick before and how does one fix it?


----------



## Dubz (2/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My uncle bought an iStick from Vapeclub recently. He really loved the device. Today he wanted me to try 1 of his flavours and the screen didn't go on. It still fired normally. Has any1 had this issue with their iStick before and how does one fix it?


Have you tried the 5 click to turn off and then 5 click to turn on again? Also maybe connect the charger and see if that helps. I had something like that happen and just had to turn off and then on again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My uncle bought an iStick from Vapeclub recently. He really loved the device. Today he wanted me to try 1 of his flavours and the screen didn't go on. It still fired normally. Has any1 had this issue with their iStick before and how does one fix it?



I agree with what @Dubz said...definitely try that first.

If that does not work then maybe a wire connecting the screen got loose somehow...there are a few threads with pictures (just google it, the link I had no longer works, pictures are down) on how to disassblemble the device - it is a bit of work but you should be able to fix it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Have you tried the 5 click to turn off and then 5 click to turn on again? Also maybe connect the charger and see if that helps. I had something like that happen and just had to turn off and then on again.


I did try to switch it on and off as I thought is was off initially. 
I then heard it was actually firing and took a toot and it was firing fine. Connected it to the charger and still no luck.


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Does it have a reset button of sorts?


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

@Riddle try running it down completely, when it's completely dead. And then recharge it fully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

edit: I found this http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/aldenf/6929-eleaf-istick-v1-problems-solutions.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. Unfortunately I am not with my uncle currently but will advise him and follow up on the progress.


----------

